# Danh sách máy lạnh âm trần bán chạy nhất thị trường hiện này



## haichaukindoanh (22 Tháng tư 2021)

Máy lạnh âm trần hay còn gọi là (điều hòa âm trần) âm trần cassette là dạng điều hòa có thiết kế dành để gắn vào trần tương tự như điều hòa tủ đứng âm tường. Điều hòa âm trần có công suất lớn hơn, làm mát nhanh, thiết kế gọn gàng giúp bạn tận dụng không gian nhà của mình và làm mát đều khắp không gian.

DANH SÁCH MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN BÁN CHẠY NHẤT THỊ TRƯỜNG HIỆN NAY.

1. MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN TOSHIBA






Máy lạnh âm trần Toshiba là thương hiệu đến từ Nhật Bản, và rất được ưa chuộng tại Việt Nam. Bởi ưu điểm nổi bật của dòng này chính là cải thiện được tiếng ồn của động cơ, vận hành cực êm ái.

Sản phẩm của Toshiba được thiết kế với chức năng tận dụng toàn bộ những luồng khí lạnh ở dàn lạnh. Đồng thời làm khô dàn lạnh sau khi ngưng sử dụng. Do đó, quạt dàn lạnh sẽ dừng từ từ trong 6-10 phút sau khi tắt máy.
Một số sản phẩm bán chạy:
Máy lạnh âm trần Toshiba RAV-SE561UP-V 2 HP dòng inverter
Gía :24.100.000đ ( Đã bao gồm VAT)
Máy lạnh âm trần Toshiba RAV-SE801UP-V 3 HP dòng inverter
Gía : 27.300.000đ ( Đã bao gồm VAT)
Máy lạnh âm trần Toshiba RAV-SE1001UP-V 4 HP dòng inverter
Gía : 36.950.000đ ( Đã bao gồm VAT)
Máy lạnh âm trần Toshiba RAV-SE1251UP-V 5 HP dòng inverter
Gía : 40.800.000đ ( Đã bao gồm VAT)


2. MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN LG





Máy lạnh âm trần LG được trang bị những công nghệ hiện đại nhất, có thể kể đến các công nghệ làm lạnh kép, công nghệ lọc không khí bằng plasma, và công nghệ inverter là một trong những công nghệ được LG ứng dụng đầu tiên trên thị trường máy lạnh điều hòa trên toàn thế giới.
Một số sản phẩm bán chạy:

Máy lạnh âm trần LG ATNQ18GPLE7 2 HP

Gía : 20.000.000đ ( Đã bao gồm VAT)

Máy lạnh âm trần LG ATNQ36GNLE7 4 HP
Gía : 30.500.000đ ( Đã bao gồm VAT)

Máy lạnh âm trần LG ATNQ48GMLE7 5 HP

Gía : 35.300.000đ ( Đã bao gồm VAT)


3. MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN PANASONIC






Máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic được nhập khẩu nguyên chiếc từ Malaysia và rất được ưa chuộng vì thiết kế sản phẩm hiện đại - sang trọng, với tính năng nổi bật như tiết kiệm điện, khả năng làm sạch không khí, diệt khuẩn tốt.
Một số sản phẩm bán chạy:

Máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic S-19PU1H5B 2 HP

Gía : 20.100.000đ ( Đã bao gồm VAT)

Máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic S-36PU1H5B 4 hp

Gía : 32.700.000đ ( Đã bao gồm VAT)

Máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic S-42PU1H5B 5 hp
Gía : 33.950.000đ ( Đã bao gồm VAT)


4. MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN DAIKIN







Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin là thương hiệu được ưa chuộng bởi chất lượng vượt trội mà dòng sản phẩm này mang lại với thiết kế gọn nhẹ tinh tế, khả năng làm lạnh tốt và chạy rất êm trong quá trình vận hành, được đánh giá cao về sự tiết kiệm điện cũng như sự bền bỉ của sản phẩm trong quá trình sử dụng.
Một số sản phẩm bán chạy:

Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin FCFC50DVM 2 HP dòng inverter
Gía : 24.150.000đ ( Đã bao gồm VAT)
Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin FCFC71DVM 3 HP dòng inverter
Gía : 31.300.000đ ( Đã bao gồm VAT)
Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin FCFC100DVM 4 HP dòng inverter
Gía : 36.900.000đ ( Đã bao gồm VAT)
Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin FCFC125DVM 5 HP dòng inverter
Gía: 40.450.000đ ( Đã bao gồm VAT)


5. MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN SAMSUNG





Máy lạnh âm trần Samsung thuộc thương hiệu hàng đầu Hàn Quốc với lịch sử gần 100 năm nổi tiếng Toàn Cầu với các sản phẩm: Điện thoại Galaxy, Tivi, Tủ lạnh, Máy giặt, Điều hòa,... . Samsung được biết là nhà sản xuất tiên phong trong lĩnh vực công nghệ nhằm mang đến cho người tiêu dùng những trải nghiệm và tiện ích tốt nhất.
Một số sản phẩm bán chạy:

Máy lạnh âm trần Samsung AC100NN4SEC/EA 4 HP dòng inverter
Gía : 30.000.000đ ( Đã bao gồm VAT)
Máy lạnh âm trần Samsung AC120NX4SGC/EA 5 HP dòng inverter
Gía : 31.950.000đ ( Đã bao gồm VAT)

*Lưu ý : Gía trên website chỉ là giá tham khảo, để có giá tốt nhất vui lòng gọi 0911.260.247 Mr. Luân

>>> Trên đây là những thương hiệu máy lạnh âm trần được các nhà thầu ưu tiên lựa chọn và thi công máy lạnh âm trần cho các công trình của mình. Với công nghệ inverter là sự lựa chọn thông thái nhất giúp tiết kiệm điện năng, giúp căn phòng làm lạnh nhanh chóng trong tích tắc, cũng như đảm bảo độ bền bỉ với thời gian cho máy lạnh. sản phẩm hoạt động êm ái, giảm thiểu tối đa độ ồn giúp không gian yên tĩnh. Khi khách hàng lựa chọn cho mình sản phẩm ưng ý nhất cần tư vấn và báo giá sản phẩm chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ :
CÔNG TY TNHH ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU


Địa chỉ: 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, Phường Tân Chánh Hiệp, Quận 12, TP HCM
Email báo giá nhanh theo số lượng: infothanhhaichau@gmail.com
Hotline tư vấn hỗ trợ kỹ thuật: 0911260247 Mr Luân
Phòng KD bán hàng và tư vấn mua sản phẩm: 02822007099 – 096.2829.308
Website công ty: thanhhaichau.com


----------

